# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Zemfira

## Rusnod

vajza që jeton në internet

vajza që jeton në internet
e gjeti dashurinë në letra midis qiellit edhe tokës
provon ta kuptojë me gishterinj
shpreson ta kuptojë gjer në mbarim,në mbarim

vajza që jeton në internet
jeton për të gjithë shokët e shoqjet  në katin e fundit
kyçe ruan nxehtёsinё e saj
ka pyetje për atë për askujt, për askujt

shih! në atë fund të vijës ndoshta
do të jesh parë fytyrën e dikujt
kur do ta japësh zemrën tёnde
dikush do tё ta jep zemrën
a e di çka është në botë çudi
a e di çka njerëzi takojnë
ndoshta edhe ti gjithashtu
ndoshta

vajza që jeton në internet
e harroi një dashuri në letra midis qiellit edhe tokës
vajza ka sytё të lodhur
e takoi agimën vetë ajo, vetë ajo

vajza që jeton në internet
jeton në internet…
jeton në internet…
jeton në internet…
jeton në internet…


Девочка, живущая в Сети,
Нашедшая любовь между небом и землей
Пальцами пытаясь угадать,
Надеясь угадать до конца, до конца...

Девочка, живущая в Сети,
Живущая за всех до конца на последнем этаже.
Клавиши, хранящие тепло,
Таящие вопрос никому, никому.

Может быть на том конце,
Среди... в чьем-нибудь чужом лице,
Перед тем что-нибудь отдашь в сердце,
Кто-нибудь отдаст сердце
Знаешь ли бывает же чудо
Знаешь ли встречают же люди
Может быть и ты тоже...
Может быть...

Девочка, живущая в Сети,
Забывшая любовь между строк, между небом и землей
Девочка - уставише глаза,
Догнавшие рассвет, только ей, только ей...

Девочка, живущая в Сети,
Живущая в Сети...
Живущая в Сети...
Живущая в Сети...
Живущая в Сети...

----------

